

The subculture of Weird Twitter - mkr-hn
http://digifesto.com/2012/10/18/weird-twitter-art-experiment-method-notes-and-observations/

======
akx
I found this pretty interesting from an Internet subculture studies viewpoint.

Anyone happen to know any other similar studies/experiments?

~~~
Evbn
Could you translate the article from Ramble to English for us?

